# CM Punk in talks of returning to the ring.



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Some are reporting he's in talks with AEW.

Bryan v Punk at All-out then 🤔


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Like an MMA ring?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol subscribe to the full story for what? Guarantee you it’s the most vague story of all time and there will be no mention of which company, how soon, etc.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After reading the report, seems like there's a good chance of it happening.



Prosper said:


> Lol subscribe to the full story for what? Guarantee you it’s the most vague story of all time and there will be no mention of which company, how soon, etc.


I copied this from Squared Circle and it's a little more specific than what might think:



Spoiler: Report



One of the biggest stars of wrestling in this century could be headed back to wrestling, if all goes well. CM Punk has been in ongoing talks for a return, sources tell Fightful.

Fightful Select learned last week that CM Punk has been in talks to make a return to pro wrestling as an in-ring performer, with sources indicating that AEW is the most likely landing point. We have no confirmation of a contract officially being signed, a timetable, a set return date, or any creative plans, only that Punk and a company official have had ongoing conversations about an in-ring return.

As with any negotiations, nothing is ever fully confirmed until the deal is actually done and the subject appears on screen. 

We have heard of other companies having interest in Punk coming in to work after fans returned, but have not heard of any specific offers or overtures made towards him. 

Fightful has not officially confirmed this report with CM Punk himself or All Elite Wrestling officials. We have been told in recent days that higher ups in WWE believe that Punk is headed to AEW. 

Punk last wrestled in January 2014 for WWE, and was released later that year. In the years that followed, he pursued a career in mixed martial arts in the UFC, where he officially has an 0-1 record with 1 no contest. In addition to MMA, Punk has worked in commentary roles within the sport, and made his way into acting. He also appeared on WWE Backstage for approximately six months. Aside from his appearances on Backstage, he's only made two appearances in wrestling since leaving WWE -- both in very anonymous masked roles on the independent circuit

Source: Fightful


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

oh shit the annual news of punk returning .Punk will never return


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bryan vs Punk take my fucking money!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This report is similar to the PWI report on Daniel Bryan. There are people that have heard he is negotiating with a company and that WWE feels he is going to AEW. This report is a bit more concrete then the PWI one and I do trust Fightful, but they are both vague.

Also, does anyone think it is odd that both reports say WWE feels that these guys are going to AEW. Could WWE be putting these reports out there to hype people up and then when it doesn't happen, they are let down. I hate conspiracy theories, but I find it odd that people would get this stuff from inside WWE.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417875418976227329
> You would assume he would go to AEW
> 
> Also, keep in mind, All Out will be in Chicago


If he went to WWE he would get 1 month of being a badass and then years locked into a contract whilst playing to the comedic role that VKM probably finds hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

drougfree said:


> oh shit the annual news of punk returning .Punk will never return


more to come now


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have no interest in punk … but if it cost effective for khan and he brings in (a lot) of viewers, then go for it.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

SolarPowerBat said:


> If he went to WWE he would get 1 month of being a badass and then years locked into a contract whilst playing to the comedic role that VKM probably finds hilarious.


And after he loses to Kenny he will feud with Cody and enjoy a nice mid card run


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Insanityward88 said:


> And after he loses to Kenny he will feud with Cody and enjoy a nice mid card run


plausible but a far stretch away from the shit WWE booking he would receive


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I honestly just don't see it happening.

I think Bryan is more realistic, though Punk may have more to offer IF he's motivated.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Not going to lie, if both Punk and Bryan sign with AEW, that might be a major needle-mover.

Alternatively, I'd love to see Team Straight Edge & ******** (CM Punk, Stone Cold, AJ Styles, maybe Edge) vs. Tribe of Anoa'i (Roman, Rock, Usos) at Survivor Series. Then build that up to Royal Rumble and the singles matches at Wrestlemania. I'd tune in.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know it's easy to dismiss reports like that and I have too.

But, I would say Sean Ross Sapp has become the #1 guy in wrestling news so if he's putting this out there, to the point where he's report that higher ups in WWE are expecting Punk in AEW, well, I believe there have been at least high level negotiations.

Maybe it's early hype but it does seem like there's a very good chance of it happening.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not surprised. I called it 2 weeks ago and someone closed the thread.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my God!

If they somehow sign, then I don’t know if my heart will be able to take BOTH of those men joining AEW 😂 

I’m a huge fan of both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is going to sound weird, but if Punk doesn't acknowledge the report, it likely gives it more legs. Everytime one of these discussions comes up, he is pretty open and honest about what it would take for him to come back.

Also this would make three of the four Straight Edge Society members in AEW (Punk, Deeb and Gallows). Make a deal with ROH and you could get Mercury too (obviously kidding).


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk to debut at All Out...then Bryan Danielson debuts at the NYC grand Slam show....AEW...TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Some are reporting he's in talks with AEW.
> 
> Bryan v Punk at All-out then 🤔





izhack111 said:


> Bryan vs Punk take my fucking money!


I think Punk has said that he'd want to face talent he's never faced before should he return, no?

Personally, I'd prefer them to come in as a stable. A knock off two-man power trip.


taker_2004 said:


> Not going to lie, if both Punk and Bryan sign with AEW, that might be a major needle-mover.
> 
> Alternatively, I'd love to see Team Straight Edge & ****** (CM Punk, Stone Cold, AJ Styles, maybe Edge) vs. Tribe of Anoa'i (Roman, Rock, Usos) at Survivor Series. Then build that up to Royal Rumble and the singles matches at Wrestlemania. I'd tune in.


Move the needle to what extent, in your opinion? Bryan is one of my all time favourites, and CM Punk returning would be huge, but I'd only see a few hundred thousand more fans popping in myself.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk and Bryan would be incredible signings. I'm not sure what they'd do with all the talent, but man they'd have dream matches and main events galore.

Will believe it when I see it though.

UK-based talkSPORT says per their own sources he has been talking to AEW.









WWE legend CM Punk in talks with AEW to make sensational return to wrestling


CM Punk could finally make his return to professional wrestling. The 42 year old is said to be in talks with AEW according to Fightful Select. “Fightful Select learned last week that CM Punk has be…




talksport.com


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

SolarPowerBat said:


> plausible but a far stretch away from the shit WWE booking he would receive


You mean he wouldn’t get a edge like run? He would easily be booked as a top guy on raw but not likely winning gold. NXt would treat him like a god


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Insanityward88 said:


> You mean he wouldn’t get a edge like run? He would easily be booked as a top guy on raw but not likely winning gold. NXt would treat him like a god


A top guy on RAW? That's like saying he would be a top guy at the local toilet store. If CM comes back he would be mad to go to WWE given their treatment of returning stars. 

Edge is a great. HOF obviously but also an all-time great so he will always get preferential booking.
CM pissed a shit load of people off and WWE will treat him in much the same way they treated Bryan when he came back. If he ever went back to WWE it would be money related and punk is "straight edge" so any indication he is returning to the ring won't be with WWE. If he does he will sell out on his own, concrete philosophy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Would Punk v Bryan 2 or Kenny v Okada 4 be a bigger draw for the AEW fans?

or Bryan v Kenny ?

regardless…. I’ll believe it when i see it


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

.christopher. said:


> Move the needle to what extent, in your opinion? Bryan is one of my all time favourites, and CM Punk returning would be huge, but I'd only see a few hundred thousand more fans popping in myself.


Basically what you're seeing. Probably pop the average to 900k-1.2 million from 800K-1 million each week. 

However, at this point I see television ratings as a race of endurance. Most media companies are now happy to see 0% growth, as the average viewer erosion across the industry is quite massive at the moment (major networks have seen drops approaching 30% year-on-year). 

So, even if AEW can get a moderate viewership boost while WWE's continue to decline, it will give AEW leverage during their renegotiations with Turner.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Would Punk v Bryan 2 or Kenny v Okada 4 be a bigger draw for the AEW fans?
> 
> or Bryan v Kenny ?
> 
> regardless…. I’ll believe it when i see it


Punk vs Bryan is a far, far bigger draw.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh my God! If they sign somehow, then I don’t know if my heart will be able to take BOTH of those men joining AEW 😂
> 
> I’m a huge fan of both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan!


Same here. Punk and Bryan showing up would be the NWO moment of this generation.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Basically what you're seeing. Probably pop the average to 900k-1.2 million from 800K-1 million each week.
> 
> However, at this point I see television ratings as a race of endurance. Most media companies are now happy to see 0% growth, as the average viewer erosion across the industry is quite massive at the moment (major networks have seen drops approaching 30% year-on-year).
> 
> So, even if AEW can get a moderate viewership boost while WWE's continue to decline, it will give AEW leverage during their renegotiations with Turner.


Fair points, mate.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SparrowPrime said:


> Punk to debut at All Out...then Bryan Danielson debuts at the NYC grand Slam show....AEW...TAKE MY MONEY!!!


Things like this are what lead to massive disappointments. 

I doubt they sign one, let alone both. I just cant picture Punk in an AEW ring.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Punk returning to the ring? Never heard this headline before.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan and Punk are two of the very few noteworthy stars post Monday Night wars, the others being Cena, Batista and Orton. It would be a pretty damn good get if they got both of them. They should also bring in Braun for kayfabe credibility sake as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> After reading the report, seems like there's a good chance of it happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is much more detail than I was expecting. If AEW can land Punk and Bryan then I’d say it’s game over for WWE from a TV and PPV content standpoint. There’s no beating that especially in addition to the roster AEW has already assembled.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Not surprised. I called it 2 weeks ago and someone closed the thread.


People have been calling it non stop for 7 years. It's like telling a red light to turn green 90 times and on 91 it turns green and you call yourself a psychic.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Wow that is much more detail than I was expecting. If AEW can land Punk and Bryan then I’d say it’s game over for WWE from a TV and PPV content standpoint. There’s no beating that especially in addition to the roster AEW has already assembled.


Game Over? WWE is a multibillion dollar company with several billion dollar TV/streaming deals. LOL at saying it's over for them. Good raughs (anyone from the 90's on 411mania will remember that).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jnewt said:


> People have been calling it non stop for 7 years. It's like telling a red light to turn green 90 times and on 91 it turns green and you call yourself a psychic.


I called it 2 weeks ago that he’d show up before the end of the year. Shut up mark and give me some credit.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> I know it's easy to dismiss reports like that and I have too.
> 
> But, I would say Sean Ross Sapp has become the #1 guy in wrestling news so if he's putting this out there, to the point where he's report that higher ups in WWE are expecting Punk in AEW, well, I believe there have been at least high level negotiations.
> 
> Maybe it's early hype but it does seem like there's a very good chance of it happening.


Agreed. He's very big on not reporting speculation so if he is reporting this it means there's a solid basis for it with multiple sources.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Punk isn't getting any younger, so if he wants another big pay day, now that fans are back, a good time to make his long wanted return.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Big punk fan years ago and if they get him and even Bryan that would a massive statement of intent from AEW. 

But the pessimistic side of me believes neither of the two are coming to AEW. 

Hope I'm wrong. But the next 2 months will be very interesting to see if the rumours are indeed true.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Here we go again... 🙄😆


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

drougfree said:


> oh shit the annual news of punk returning .Punk will never return


There's more people that come back, or come out of retirement, than don't. Legit everyone comes back eventually.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

All of his career choices have completely bombed since he left wrestling. It looks like he's finally given up and given in to returning to the ring. I just wonder how long his body can hold up. Even in his prime he was on the soft and brittle side, and now he's an unathletic 42-year-old man who's been dormant for a long time.

All of that said, I'm always up for anything to bring some shockwaves to the wrestling world. So bring it on and let's see what happens.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for a WWE return. He has achieved everything in wrestling he wants to apart from one thing. Only WWE can offer him Wrestlemania main event.

CM Punk vs HHH, vs Reigns would be incredible.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Lets see last time this rumors happened he ended doing a shitty WWE talking show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m starting to think wwe is starting these rumours so that fans can always be dissatisfied with AEW when it doesn’t happen 😅


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Loooool

Shit is about to get real 🤞


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We hear this every year.

Won't believe it until I see it.

On the other hand, if it can be made to happen, Tony Khan should do everything he can to get both Punk and Bryan, and not care if he has to pay. If that means releasing the entire Dork Order and other questionable people on the roster, you do it. Braun would also be a good get.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Basically what you're seeing. Probably pop the average to 900k-1.2 million from 800K-1 million each week.
> 
> However, at this point I see television ratings as a race of endurance. Most media companies are now happy to see 0% growth, as the average viewer erosion across the industry is quite massive at the moment (major networks have seen drops approaching 30% year-on-year).
> 
> So, even if AEW can get a moderate viewership boost while WWE's continue to decline, it will give AEW leverage during their renegotiations with Turner.


If they're able to get both of them I'm betting it'll put them over 1 million for the foreseeable future, and possibly even be enough for them to beat raw a couple times if they're both advertised to wrestle on a big show like the Arthur Ashe stadium show. Shit's getting interesting.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just had a look at the Patron tiers, there's two tiers that cost $1500 & $5000 PER MONTH. Who the fuck is paying that much for bullshit speculation?! I'm guessing very few but woah. The $50 per month wouldn't even be worth it.

Onto Punk though, I really liked him when he was main eventing in WWE. I don't really like him as a person because he seems like a dick in real life. It'll be interesting if he does return but I'll believe it when I see it. I don't think he's as valuable as people think...or he himself thinks


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Shaun_27 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for a WWE return. He has achieved everything in wrestling he wants to apart from one thing. Only WWE can offer him Wrestlemania main event.
> 
> CM Punk vs HHH, vs Reigns would be incredible.


He's already said that personally he's not interested in facing HHH but admits it would be the biggest match he could have in WWE.

This also lends some credence to the reports he's going to AEW, if he was going to WWE we'd be hearing these rumors start to pop up in the lead up to the Rumble.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m starting to think wwe is starting these rumours so that fans can always be dissatisfied with AEW when it doesn’t happen 😅


LOL there definitely will be a riot when Ruby Soho shows up at All Out instead.

Speaking of Ruby Soho, CM Punk is good friends with Rancid, so obviously she has chosen this name because she's debuting in AEW with Punk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it. I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes and ratings would sky rocket


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Since we are down this rabbit hole, I would very much like someone to use Miseria Cantare as a theme again. It has the best build up and would get a crowd jacked up every time.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Over the last 7 years I’m pretty sure there’s NEVER been a report as in-depth as this one about him returning. People love to make stuff up. I think there was one where it said he was in talks with WWE, or was open to discuss it, but then he just appeared for Fox. There’s been nothing like this, and if there has been rumours, he’s squashed them.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I can tell you why he will not be joining AEW. 

Tony Khan and AEW seniors are WELL KNOWN for hiding signings. If they will bother hiding eg Big Show, Henry, Moxley, they will hide Punk. 

This is a swerve on behalf of WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Game Over? WWE is a multibillion dollar company with several billion dollar TV/streaming deals. LOL at saying it's over for them. Good raughs (anyone from the 90's on 411mania will remember that).


You didn’t read my post though I said from a content standpoint not financial or business


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for a WWE return. He has achieved everything in wrestling he wants to apart from one thing. Only WWE can offer him Wrestlemania main event.
> 
> CM Punk vs HHH, vs Reigns would be incredible.


I really dont think the Mania main event means all that much to him anymore.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Think. They hid Sting. 

Why would this leak from AEW. They are leakproof and until something actually leaks, I will have difficulty believing any leaks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> I can tell you why he will not be joining AEW.
> 
> Tony Khan and AEW seniors are WELL KNOWN for hiding signings. If they will bother hiding eg Big Show, Henry, Moxley, they will hide Punk.
> 
> This is a swerve on behalf of WWE.


very true


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Think. They hid Sting.
> 
> Why would this leak from AEW. They are leakproof and until something actually leaks, I will have difficulty believing any leaks.


Because Sting wasn't in talks with WWE. This didn't leak from AEW, this sounds more like WWE trying to spoil a surprise.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Because Sting wasn't in talks with WWE. This didn't leak from AEW, this sounds more like WWE trying to spoil a surprise.


how would WWE know? I mean that’s true, it could be that Punk is using AEW to leverage for better pay from WWE. 

HOWEVER, remember that similar things have been done by wrestlers like Edge. Tony Khan said he was not in talks with Edge.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He's already said that personally he's not interested in facing HHH but admits it would be the biggest match he could have in WWE.


I'm a huge CM Punk fan but even I can see that what CM Punk says publically isn't always what he thinks. This match guarantees the Wrestlemania main event.



A PG Attitude said:


> I really dont think the Mania main event means all that much to him anymore.


As above, plus the fact I am not sure you can just turn these 20+ year dreams off after they don't happen. How many guys try to step away but always come back to finish the career on their own terms and right wrongs? He might try to convince himself he doesn't want the Wrestlemania match but after all those years craving it I don't see how it can't be a thing for him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You think he's going to be great because you think about the last time you saw him on a wrestling show, except it was a couple of years ago.

He's not the same guy anymore


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> how would WWE know? I mean that’s true, it could be that Punk is using AEW to leverage for better pay from WWE.
> 
> HOWEVER, remember that similar things have been done by wrestlers like Edge. Tony Khan said he was not in talks with Edge.


Based on the way their own negotiations broke down. The dude sounds like he's actually making a push to come back in-ring and discussions with WWE broke down, from that WWE is inferring his intention to sign with AEW. Khan's money is as green as Vince's, and it's not like he's got any love lost for WWE or Hunter.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I love how each one of you think that a guy who is 42 and didn't have a match (and promo) in 6-7 years is going to be so great.


Also, whenever the Punk rumours come up and he doesn’t sign, the AEW fans say he’s washed up and they don’t need him. But as soon as something like this comes out, they all get their panties in a bunch...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Rankles75 said:


> Also, whenever the Punk rumours come up and he doesn’t sign, the AEW fans say he’s washed up and they don’t need him. But as soon as something like this comes out, they all get their panties in a bunch...


No they're going to blame AEW and Khan


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Shaun_27 said:


> I'm a huge CM Punk fan but even I can see that what CM Punk says publically isn't always what he thinks. This match guarantees the Wrestlemania main event.
> 
> 
> 
> As above, plus the fact I am not sure you can just turn these 20+ year dreams off after they don't happen. How many guys try to step away but always come back to finish the career on their own terms and right wrongs? He might try to convince himself he doesn't want the Wrestlemania match but after all those years craving it I don't see how it can't be a thing for him.


Not a big fan of Punk, I just think he really doesn't like Hunter and doesn't want to have an embarassing match with a 51 year old who tears something every other time he steps in the ring. It would be a great pay day and he'd get that moment but then I think he feels he'd be kind of drifting creatively. 

Here's a quote on the topic. 

_“From a creative mind standpoint, stepping back and looking at the landscape of everything, there are people in WWE that I have wrestled before that maybe, in a certain situation could be interesting. There’s also the business side of things. What’s the biggest possible match for CM Punk? I think there’s Kenny Omega on the one side. And, you know, unfortunately, ironically enough, for me to go back to WWE, who’s the biggest match for me? It’s probably Triple H. That’s ironic because it’s nothing I’m interested in. It’s just what it is. Am I going to be a businessman and say that’s the match, that’s the big-money match? Well, it’s not my money, so it’s not for me to say.”_


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> how would WWE know? I mean that’s true, it could be that Punk is using AEW to leverage for better pay from WWE.
> 
> HOWEVER, remember that similar things have been done by wrestlers like Edge. Tony Khan said he was not in talks with Edge.







Watch this video. Sean Ross Sapp explains how he got this information. This should address what your saying.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Watch this video. Sean Ross Sapp explains how he got this information. This should address what your saying.


I wanna watch it from the beginning? Do I have to wait for it to finish?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk and Bryan both could definitely be the turning point for AEW. BUT...the big concern is making sure you book them strong. With Bryan you have to be cautious do to his neck situation so hopefully the talents he faces are very careful. Both Punk & Bryan can't be doing 20 minute matches with job guys like Luther etc. They have to be different and book them strong. Have Punk do a storyline where he has a "Rocky" like story..he's getting older.. and he can relay that he doesn't really need the title but just wants to try one more time to see if the passion is still in him...that to him just getting a win is a bigger deal than anything else. Punk can come in a bit more modest and humble and slowly gets big wins. Meanwhile Bryan has obstacles leading to Omega. Finally in the end a year later you set up Bryan vs Punk (That alone will sell out)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> I wanna watch it from the beginning? Do I have to wait for it to finish?


It should work like any other YouTube video. Just drag it to the start and your all set.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note, fightful is pretty legit and been pretty accurate.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Meh. I never was a CM Punk fan. But it’s a fun thing to speculate about.

I’m more of a fan of AJ Lee. If Punk comes to AEW, do you think she’ll join as well?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Shiiiit. Take my mfin money if he does. I've been a fan of cm punk since his Indy days. Hell, Daniel Bryan too.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> It should work like any other YouTube video. Just drag it to the start and your all set.


Oh man that was so exciting to listen too.

I think it’s gonna happen. And it’s gonna be 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> Also, whenever the Punk rumours come up and he doesn’t sign, the AEW fans say he’s washed up and they don’t need him. But as soon as something like this comes out, they all get their panties in a bunch...


My panties aren't bunching. I don't care if they hre Punk or not. He hasn't wrestled in years and I was never a big fan even at his peak. Throw in the MMA misadventures and his, er, prickly personality and I'm not going to get excited.

Something I like about AEW is that they don't have unbeatable, main focus stars. Yes, there's an upper card but it isn't closed and there's a lot of movement all across the roster. People want Punk, and others, to come in and be immediately pushed as The Star, booked to win and headed for the top title. That's not how AEW does things. This is the promotion where main eventers sometimes appear on the YouTube shows and have competitive matches with lower card talent. Some folks hate that, but it should still be obvious to them by now that it's how things are in AEW. 

Someone asked what would be the bigger match for AEW fans, Omega/Okada or Danielson/Punk. As much as I like Bryan that's an easy answer for me - Omega/Okada, but that's because I've watched a lot more NJPW during the time these guys appeared than I have WWE.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

I barely watch wrestling anymore but huge Cm Punk fan if he comes back I'll be watching AEW every week and I'm sure a lot of other Cm Punk fans will as well.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RogueSlayer said:


> I barely watch wrestling anymore but huge Cm Punk fan if he comes back I'll be watching AEW every week and I'm sure a lot of other Cm Punk fans will as well.


I loved Punk in WWE but there’s so many other great stars in AEW to watch too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Meh. I never was a CM Punk fan. But it’s a fun thing to speculate about.
> 
> I’m more of a fan of AJ Lee. If Punk comes to AEW, do you think she’ll join as well?


Does she even look as she did? Is she even passionate or interested? Why did she leave WWE?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> My panties aren't bunching. I don't care if they hre Punk or not. He hasn't wrestled in years and I was never a big fan even at his peak. Throw in the MMA misadventures and his, er, prickly personality and I'm not going to get excited.
> 
> Something I like about AEW is that they don't have unbeatable, main focus stars. Yes, there's an upper card but it isn't closed and there's a lot of movement all across the roster. People want Punk, and others, to come in and be immediately pushed as The Star, booked to win and headed for the top title. That's not how AEW does things. This is the promotion where main eventers sometimes appear on the YouTube shows and have competitive matches with lower card talent. Some folks hate that, but it should still be obvious to them by now that it's how things are in AEW.
> 
> Someone asked what would be the bigger match for AEW fans, Omega/Okada or Danielson/Punk. As much as I like Bryan that's an easy answer for me - Omega/Okada, but that's because I've watched a lot more NJPW during the time these guys appeared than I have WWE.


That may sell out a local arena depends on the market , but you want to go big on PPV you gotta do Punk vs Bryan. Thats where you may tear into WWE's base and grab some of them to do the impossible, buy the ppv lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Watch this video. Sean Ross Sapp explains how he got this information. This should address what your saying.


i am not watching a 1hr video to hear about a rumour


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Even if Punk and Bryan dont show up in AEW in the coming months wont bother me as I knows it highly unlikely.

AEW already has a really good roster and needs to let their best talent shine most of all.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Punk returning to the ring? Never heard this headline before.


And people fall for it every single time and wonder why their intelligence gets insulted


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Does she even look as she did? Is she even passionate or interested? Why did she leave WWE?


AJ Lee retired on early-April 2015 since she accomplished just about everything she could in the women's division back then, she was frustrated with being caught in the middle of the conflict between the company versus her husband (CM Punk), and she unfortunately has permanent damage to her cervical spine; which is why she left WWE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk and Bryan both could definitely be the turning point for AEW. BUT...the big concern is making sure you book them strong. With Bryan you have to be cautious do to his neck situation so hopefully the talents he faces are very careful. Both Punk & Bryan can't be doing 20 minute matches with job guys like Luther etc. They have to be different and book them strong. Have Punk do a storyline where he has a "Rocky" like story..he's getting older.. and he can relay that he doesn't really need the title but just wants to try one more time to see if the passion is still in him...that to him just getting a win is a bigger deal than anything else. Punk can come in a bit more modest and humble and slowly gets big wins. Meanwhile Bryan has obstacles leading to Omega. Finally in the end a year later you set up Bryan vs Punk (That alone will sell out)


Punk and Bryan have never really been booked as dominant. Bryan in particular is the type of guy to want to have competitive matches with everyone to see what they have


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh god I can’t stop thinking about it 🤣 Punk and Bryan!!! Come on!!!!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldnt like to see it. AEW is great as it is right now and theyve added tons of very talented guys this year who haven't really had the time yet to show what they can do.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That may sell out a local arena depends on the market , but you want to go big on PPV you gotta do Punk vs Bryan. Thats where you may tear into WWE's base and grab some of them to do the impossible, buy the ppv lol


Well, yeah I know casual American fans aren't going to care about Omega/Okada. But I do.

As for the other match, I don't follow WWE enough now to know how excited typical WWE fans in 2021 would be for Bryan/Punk. Maybe they'd be all on it, maybe they'd check it out from interest or maybe they'd be more excited about something like Cena versus Reigns and not even notice anything happening in AEW. The less casual wrestling crowd, and the WWE-loyal fans who are open to watching different companies, may already be buying AEW ppvs for all I know.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> i am not watching a 1hr video to hear about a rumour


He gets right into it about 1:30 and they start talking about it. This is apparently the most serious talks have ever been for WWE or AEW, he's confirmed from someone at AEW that they've been in serious talks with him and the guys at WWE said they had been but talks have kind of broken down, the WWE guys think he's going with AEW and were actually encouraging SRS to run the story, so that surprise spoiler theory I was mentioning earlier seems to have some legs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> AJ Lee retired on early-April 2015 since she accomplished just about everything she could in the women's division back then, she was frustrated with being caught in the middle of the conflict between the company versus her husband (CM Punk), and she unfortunately has permanent damage to her cervical spine; which is why she left WWE.


AJ Lee also retired because she got a back or neck injury.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> AJ Lee also retired because she got a back or neck injury.


That's exactly what he wrote


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He gets right into it about 1:30 and they start talking about it. This is apparently the most serious talks have ever been for WWE or AEW, he's confirmed from someone at AEW that they've been in serious talks with him and the guys at WWE said they had been but talks have kind of broken down, the WWE guys think he's going with AEW and were actually encouraging SRS to run the story, so that surprise spoiler theory I was mentioning earlier seems to have some legs.


All’s fair in love and war, I guess. 

I wonder if Tk would have done the same if he signed with WWE


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417878360034844673


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417878360034844673


Dunno who this dude is but I love him


----------



## HermanGlimscher (Jul 21, 2021)

Excited to see him (hopefully) back…we’ve definitely waited long enough!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope he would use Misera Cantare rather than Cult of Personality.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope he would use Misera Cantare rather than Cult of Personality.


100% this. Nothing wrong with Cult of Personality, but Miseria Cantare is so much better.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Punk vs Cody would be a good first match to get in to the swing of things. He’s worked with him before and would be the perfect way to find his feet in the business again.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk vs Cody. Punk paints Cody as a HHH that is trying to ruin the company on the mic. The mic burials alone would be worth giving Punk whatever he wants. I'd love to see him bury Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not posting the website since its not allowed here due to being 'off' on reporting but i just read on there that the source confirmed basically CM Punk is a lock to sign immediately as soon as contract issue is complete, and that Bryan is official. Holy fuck.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Not posting the website since its not allowed here due to being 'off' on reporting but i just read on there that the source confirmed basically CM Punk is a lock to sign immediately as soon as contract issue is complete, and that Bryan is official. Holy fuck.


Can you PM me a link please?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Punk will come in doing his anti-authority schtick against Cody, talking about how unprofessional their negotiations were and it won't be great, but hopefully he can move on to something good


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Not posting the website since its not allowed here due to being 'off' on reporting but i just read on there that the source confirmed basically CM Punk is a lock to sign immediately as soon as contract issue is complete, and that Bryan is official. Holy fuck.


If the source is so bad it's literally banned from posting here then that isn't all that exciting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> If the source is so bad it's literally banned from posting here then that isn't all that exciting.


Basically. I mean if you google CM Punk and AEW you'll probably find it. But fightful is pretty legit, i'd go with them suggesting the talks are real with Punk and AEW


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Until Punk shows up on a AEW show, this is all baseless rumor-mongering. Like it has been every year since 2014.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> Until Punk shows up on a AEW show, this is all baseless rumor-mongering. Like it has been every year since 2014.


"Baseless" suggests there's absolutely no truth to it whatsoever. There are plenty of well placed sources insisting advanced talks have taken place.

It still may not happen, but it's not "baseless".


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> Until Punk shows up on a AEW show, this is all baseless rumor-mongering. Like it has been every year since 2014.


Until any of these guys show up on TV, then I agree, it's baseless. I won't believe it until they're already out on the stage.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Fuck, I'm going to have to start watching pro wrestling again, aren't I?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Punk and Danielson won't add anything to the ratings.

If CM Punk were to sign at AEW, he should have done so 2 years ago.
Now he no longer has the same aura.
He is a MMA loser and an opportunist with his former FOX contract.

Danielson is a great wrestler, but he won't change audiences.

In short, it will be a big expenditure of money, with no possible return.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

French Connection said:


> I think Punk and Danielson won't add anything to the ratings.
> 
> If CM Punk were to sign at AEW, he should have done so 2 years ago.
> Now he no longer has the same aura.
> ...


We'll see.

In the quarter hour ratings Bryan has been a huge viewer gainer since he 1st beat Cena at SummerSlam.

This will put them over a million consistently guaranteed.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The best part of Punk and/or Bryan signing with AEW will be watching all the WWE apologists lose their minds over this. Cry stans. Daddy Vince has failed you, let Uncle TK take the wheel.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk hasn't wrestled since 2014. Name another former champion that went 7 years between wrestling appearances. Punk will do huge numbers IMO. It'll be similar to Brock Lesnar going back to UFC. Once you are a big name, and you're gone for a long time, when you come back it's huge news.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Punk Bryan Brock
nWo 2021


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If AEW somehow get Bryan and Punk and can book them properly they could very much be in the hunt to go and do Smackdown numbers...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Not surprised. I called it 2 weeks ago and someone closed the thread.


Cause this motherfuckers names been attached to aew since its inception. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Since Bryan signed with AEW, I'm crossing fingers CM Punk will. The dream matches, unscripted promos, tv14, and such does have me getting my hopes up. But knowing I shouldn't get hopes up I can't help it. Hehe , Im just old and set in my ways unfortunately.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Atleast it's a proper report with a reputable source this time and not Punk teasing fans just to advertise his indie horror movies. 

As much as I would love for him to be in AEW. It's 50/50 for me. He could very well end up back in WWE.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can he still go is the real question?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

after 8 years out the icture the ring rust will be very strong i agree

still wondering how the locker room relation with Colt will work also


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Isn't he well past his prime now? He may have wasted some potential years when he walked away, but its been so long now. Can he still go?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Isn't he well past his prime now? He may have wasted some potential years when he walked away, but its been so long now. Can he still go?


Punk may seem ancient but he’s still only going to be 43 in October. He’ll have ring rust sure but I’m sure he’ll be on a strict training regime and if Edge can come back after a near ten year absence (and a few years older at that) then no reason Punk can. He will always have his promos as well, he was one of the best back in his prime.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The 'can he still go' question is very relevant. I don't think a pro wrestler loses his instincts - look at how long Edge and Christian were away. If Punk trains hard for a return, my feeling is he'll still be really good. But they should be wary about throwing him straight into an 'omg, this will be a five star match!' feud.

Age-wise, I don't see a problem. He's 42, which really isn't that old in pro wrestling if you're not banged up. Lashley is 45, Orton is 41, Nakamura is 41, Finn Balor is (just about) 40, Lesnar is 44, Archer is 44. Tanahashi is 44, AJ is 44, Sheamus is 43. So a lot of top class talents are in that age range.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

BornBad said:


> after 8 years out the icture the ring rust will be very strong i agree
> 
> still wondering how the locker room relation with Colt will work also


Who gives a fuck about Colt Cabana?


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

CM Punk's been out of wrestling for YEARS! Is it like riding a bicycle, you never forget? Or will he have ring rust? 

He's a big star and would be a great signing for AEW. 

Like Vince Russo said you can have "a-list" Hollywood actors in Jack and Jill, without creative the movie will still suck.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

REALCellWaters said:


> CM Punk's been out of wrestling for YEARS! Is it like riding a bicycle, you never forget? Or will he have ring rust?
> 
> He's a big star and would be a great signing for AEW.
> 
> *Like Vince Russo said you can have "a-list" Hollywood actors in Jack and Jill, without creative the movie will still suck.*


Like WCW and TNA failed under Russo. He didn't need an analogy. He's a living proof of that statement.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

BornBad said:


> after 8 years out the icture the ring rust will be very strong i agree
> 
> still wondering how the locker room relation with Colt will work also


I think they will both be professional and just stay out of each others way. Tony will probably ask both of them how they want to approach the situation in terms of just laying out some base ground rules of working together so that there's no uncomfortable backstage situations.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sure he'll have some ring rust, but with mma he's been able to keep his body active and healthy, so his cardio should be good. 

All that aside, I still refuse to believe he's really coming until I see him standing in the ring. Not saying the reports are BS. I just have waited so long for him to return (as a lot of us have), and have constantly had someone try to stir the pot and get us hyped only for it all to never amount to anything. Punk could film himself in a ring saying "see you Sunday" and I will still wait with disbelief. But it does feel different this time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If he joins, which theme do they go for (or something brand new)?
















Personally, I'd lean towards Miseria Cantare... not because it's the best, but because it wasn't used in WWE and works great as an epic intro. But I wouldn't complain about any of 'em.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting bit from Fightful Select. ROH/Marty Scurll reached out to CM Punk in January 2020, although talks didn't go far.

However, the interesting part is, contrary to common belief, Punk was more interested in his storylines, general plans, and opponents than the amount of money that would be offered to him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not all excited about Punk signing. I can't separate the CM Punk character from the ass kickings he ate in the UFC.

He comes off as a self-entitled prick who never is wrong or makes mistakes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418299617452691457


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk posted this on his Instagram. 😲 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418312475259375628


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Punk posted this on his Instagram. 😲
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418312475259375628


Wow, AEW is killing it. Vince is panicking I bet


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Punk posted this on his Instagram. 😲
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418312475259375628


What's that all about?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> What's that all about?


The Last Dance is the documentary about Michael Jordan's career at the Chicago Bulls, particularly his last season. And that song is in both the soundtrack and is used by the Bulls as an intro.

Last Dance... Chicago (Punk's home and where All Out will be)...

Could be something, could be nothing. But the black screen makes me think something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Punk posted this on his Instagram. 😲
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418312475259375628


danggggg


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The Last Dance is the documentary about Michael Jordan's career at the Chicago Bulls, particularly his last season. And that song is in both the soundtrack and is used by the Bulls as an intro.
> 
> Last Dance... Chicago (Punk's home and where All Out will be)...
> 
> Could be something, could be nothing. But the black screen makes me think something.


dude - AEW registered a trademark for ‘the last dance’ yesterday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry - registered ‘the first dance’

i still think its related


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Bryan does seem to be locked to AEW but I am not buying it still 

But punk is still up in the air.

All out will determine one way or another if Punk really is signed to AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fuck they’re both really coming aren’t they?

And I’ve noticed the people who were saying “here we go again” and “like we haven’t heard this before” have all gone a bit quiet?

It
Is
Going
To
Be
Insane

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna start watching full episodes of AEW on Cable from now on instead of youtube clips. If Punk and Bryan returning they deserve my rating.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)




----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Ringside says it's a done deal.









CM Punk To AEW Is A 'Done Deal'


CM Punk hasn't wrestled since January 2014, but he is about to break that streak. He is considering a return to pro wrestling, and we have new information




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SparrowPrime said:


> Ringside says it's a done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly won't believe it until I see it with Punk. I can see Bryan, I cannot see Punk in an AEW ring..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ringside is not really a good source


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> Ringside is not really a good source


They aren't? So all of this could potentially be fluff? That would be a travesty


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

hope punk bryan and hangman join the dark order and take over aew .. cody and tony struggle to maintain control .. the elite too busy cross promoting to stop it from happening .. yes yes yes


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow ,I’m late to the party.
Is CM punk actually going to AEW? That’s insane.I’ll be tuning in that’s for sure.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Like WCW and TNA failed under Russo. He didn't need an analogy. He's a living proof of that statement.


The point I was making wasn't AEW needs Vince Russo. It was AEW needs creative. You can sign a-list movie stars, but without a talented writing team, you'll have big names in Adam Sandler's Jack and Jill.


----------

